# Vinyl fence gate rubs



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture.
I would have set the gate post with 2 bags of concrete in a tapered shaped hole.
Sort of level tells us nothing, you need to use a real at least 2' level to check it.
May be as simple as changing latches, some are self adjusting.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Here are the pics:

The level pics at the bottom are in the order as the picture with the numbers for your reference - I took the leveling from the inside of the fence though (if that matters any).


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

more Pictures:


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

I thought about trying to push in the fence some and secure it with a screw inside the post tube.

Any other thoughts? Should this be something the contractor should make good on? The wife is after me to have this fixed.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

That's unacceptable, call the contractor back and make him fix it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Those vinyl gates almost always start to sag shortly after installing so I alway install an adjustable turn buckle as I'm installing the gate. There's only thin walled vinyl to attach it to so I use Stainless steel round head machine screws long enought to go all the way through and cap nuts with washers under them.
http://hardware.hardwarestore.com/73-450-screen-door-braces/screen-and-storm-door-brace-642244.aspx

Also that style latch counts on nothing having moved. I use one that looks just like yours but the metal rod part is not fixed on the ones I use.
It can move up and down slightly. There sold right next to the one you have in the hardware dept at Lowes or HD.
I know for a fact wet 4 X 4's are going to bend and twist so I try to set my gate post further apart to allow for that.


----------



## TheFenceGuy (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm a contractor myself, and I think your contractor should be held responsible. We actually have a lifetime guarantee on material AND labor for vinyl fence, but I know that's unusual. Still, ANY contractor should be guarantee the work for one month! And if it's that bad after a month, how is the fence going to be after a year?

We generally set our posts in at least two feet of concrete and use metal inserts for added support on the gate posts.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Well it hasn't gotten any worse but it's not better either. I tried calling the contractor 4 times - twice on his office line and twice on his cell phone (left voicemails each time) and haven't heard a single response back. The guy apparently doesn't even have the decency to call me back :furious:

I'm thinking of putting in a claim with superpages since I got his information from there. They offer some type of guarantee on the contractors they list.

My brother in law gave me an idea but I'm not sure if it will work. He suggested staking the corner post back so it pulls the gate left then filling the tube with cement and hope it drys to the new contour. Sounds good on paper, not sure in practice...Any thoughts? All the tubes shown are empty inside.

I also thought of installing a metal handle on each side of the gate so you can close it harder. No haven't done anything yet because I keep hoping he will call me back...

Oh and did I mention since this week the springs don't work on the hinges so it doesn't automatically close anymore either....


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Are the hinges adjustable?
Hard to tell from your pics; they are too far away to get any details.
I had a similar issue last year but try the easy stuff first.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,

Not that I can tell - they are bolted to the post. The hinge fits right onto the corner and appears to be fixed.


----------



## michaelanthony (Apr 3, 2012)

There are quite a few problems with this hack. Should have 3 hinges on a 6 ft' gate, should be hinged on the high side of a hill not the low reasons are frost heaves, the fence sections seem to follow grade and the gate does not, looks tacky, should have noticed the down spout and water run off next to gate, makes you wonder if the cement cured properly, gate posts should be cemented totally not just a foot, I could go on but you deserve all your money back from this thief.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah it looks like I got screwed. He still hasn't returned any of my phone calls. I would have thought someone on super pages would be ok (at least that's how they advertise).

When he was finishing up the work one of the hinges broke when he was trying to adjust the tension. I'm glad he was at the end because he immediately got into a rage fit, yelling the F word in front of all my neighbors, threw his ladder on my lawn, threw a screw driver into the street barely missing my neighbors cars, then slammed his wooden toolbox off his truck onto my sidewalk busting it into a million pieces with parts everywhere.

I was highly embarrassed and refused to pay him the remaining deposit half until the hinge worked. He left and his son came the next day to fix the hinge and apologize for the actions of his father, the guy didn't even have the decency to apologize himself.

The gate worked when the son was finished and it wasn't until a little later it started to hit, I guess like you said it sagged some. 

I'm not sure really where to go from here. I'm honestly scared to call him back but the wife is after me to have him fix it...but he won't return my calls...


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Might check out these hinges:
http://store.fencemax.com/TCHDMA1.html
Local fence place used them on my PVC and they are excellent and allow for adjustment. A bit pricey but if they work...


----------

